# Hello Everybody



## JasonR (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello guys,

My name is Jason and even though my user name is different I am not new to the forums. I was on here back in 2005 and now I am back. I have a little collection of Asian Mantids and I am looking to start collection different species. looking forward to getting to know some different people as well.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Jason, welcome back!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome, Jason.

Who were you before?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome (back), Jason!


----------



## Precious (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome :wink:


----------

